# Culling and preparation for the table.



## Tubateacher (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I currently have 2 cockerels in my flock. Both were sold as hens to be! When we discovered the first (an Araucana) we were happy to keep it, the neighbours don't mind and it had a very positive effect on the flock.
However we now have another cockerel (French Copper Maran) and the crowing competition is quite outstanding! They get on well and there is no fighting (yet). 

I need to get rid of one (probably the French Maran) but as we have recently had a case of suspected Mareks, with a different bird, I can't give it away.

So it looks like I will have to do the deed myself (unless anyone has a different solution  ). How is this best done - quickest, easiest and most painless - for me and him :-/

Thinking about the fact that I will have to cull him has also made me consider eating him afterwards, something I never thought I'd consider but at least it won't be a complete waste.

What are the methods for preparation for the table? Is the killing method different? Sounds a lot like hards work, do people do it on a regular basis?

Thanks in advance for any help, advice and especially experience you can share!


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Chop off his head with an axe on a big log 


Sent from a teen with a poultry dream


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I get mine drunk and then process. It makes for a very docile bird when you have to do the deed


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I put mine in a separate crate overnight . The next day I wrap the body in plastic and secure with duck tape so the chicken won't flap the wings. I tie twine around ankles and hang upside down on old swing set and slice throat. I let it die and bleed out. When it is dead I take it down an skin in instead of pluck the feathers. It is easy and cost effective if you are only doing one or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have culled many ways. I had one roo that was impossible to catch. even at night, as soon as you touched him he went crazy ans caused all sorts of havoc on the roost. I found with that bird my best option was my trusty bow. I used a broadhead made for turkey hunting and severed his head from my porch, he never knew it was coming, and I did not get all scratched and tired from chasing him around.
my preferred method is the axe and stump method, but sometimes, with free range birds which are flighty it can be difficult to catch them without getting them too riled up.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I just use a killing cone and break their neck. Then, cut the throat and let them bleed out. I try to do this as clean as possible.

Skinning them is easier than plucking the feathers. The pin feathers are especially hard to get without machinery. The machine design is kinda like a dryer with a bunch of rubber fingers that doesn't heat up and gets in done in a min. However, it's expensive but a good investment if you want to do a lot of meat birds. In your case, probably not a good idea to invest in now.

I take the chicken to a butcher because I hit the gallbladder and destroy the meat. The bile from the gallbladder spoils the meat. But if you have good aim, it's not too hard, I just stink at it.


----------

